# "Le Guide Nationale des Aires de Services"



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Posted by Mike Annan on another forum


The 2004 guide to those lovely French Aires de Service has just been published.

It contains maps and lots of information and cost only 6.90 EUROS.

I am sure you could order it in the UK it is titled Le Guide Nationale des Aires de Services and is published by Editions Lariviere.

Or you could send them your credit card number at Editions Lariviere. VPC. 6, rue Olof Palme. 92587 Clichy Cedex. France.

But don't foget to say "Je voudrais commander ref 4400 Le Guide Aires de Service."
Give the Name on you card, number and expiry date. Plus of course your name and Address.

Its probably the best investment you will make if coming to France.

-
Note from Gillian: We use "Le Guide Officiel Etapes Touristique Camping-Car. Toutes Les Aires de Services" and have no knowledge of this publication.
Has anyone else?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

We also use Le Guide Officiel Etapes Touristique Camping-Car. and not sen the one mentioned. There is an awful lot of camping options in France tho. and 
I've googled a web address for publishers if anyone wants to try this ?
http://www.editions-lariviere.fr/promo/bondecommandeel.htm

8)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

2012 now available with even more entries.

http://boutique.editions-lariviere....nal-des-aires-de-services-2012-4333-18-9.html


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Wow!
I never thought I'd see a post of mine as old as this opener re-appear.


----------

